# ultrasurf



## stevie28 (Apr 6, 2008)

hi ive been using a program called called utrasurf as a proxy server in order to view content on american tv websites fox etc.Although the program dosent have any viruses itself i feel that it is downloading maleware on to my computer whilst in use.Has anyone used this program or had any experiences with it.


----------



## zommbie (Apr 8, 2009)

i use ultrasurf as well, i've never had any problems with viruses, malware, or anything of that sort, but i have had some issues with it not connecting properly, though it says it is connected. if you've got any suggestions, i'd love to hear them.

the real issue with this is, i connect through a heavily guarded system, and ultrasurf has worked thus far, except of course this past week. i have no ability to change internet options or anything, so i'm really struggling, anybody got anything?


----------

